# My bunny does not trance



## SweetShuga (Sep 7, 2011)

IAlways hear people talking about putting bunnies into a "trance".

I read somewhere that it is actually not good for the rabbit. It is it's last line of defence and is playing dead to protect itself. I read that when a rabbit is in this state and monitored, that it is fully alert and not in a "relaxed" state that people say they are in.

But anyways, I'm not sure, but it helps a lot when i'm trying to trim their nails :biggrin2:

My new bunny, Choo, has no problem getting into her "tranced" state (even in the middle of eating a carrot :shock:, but Mocha, my little boy, I have never been able to get him in a trance and it's a fight to trim his nails EVERY TIME! I'm not hurting him and I don't think he feels really threatened (licks me as soon as he's on his feet again), he just HATES being flipped onto his back. How do I do this?


----------



## Kim1218 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've never been able to clip Shadow's nails (I bring her in to have a pro do it instead), but a lot of people have had success with the "bunny burrito" for nail clipping. You just wrap your bunny securely in a towel or small blanket and pull one paw at a time out of the wrapping to clip the nails. Shadow won't go into a trance either - well, maybe for a second or two, but not long enough for me to clip even one nail. She won't have anything to do with being wrapped up either. I've even tried removing her from her territory into an unfamiliar room, because I've heard that they'll stay put better in unfamiliar surroundings. Maybe one of these methods will work for Mocha. Good luck!


----------



## kuniklos (Sep 8, 2011)

I cannot trance my rabbit either. He hates it. We actually give him the "flip" when he's being bad. However, he does stay calm enough for us to clip his nails, but it obvious he's not happy about it. Aka: he gets grunty.

I don't think all rabbits can be tranced. And there is nothing wrong with that. But I have a Tan, and they are more energetic and less "cuddly" rabbits in general. Not saying that he isn't affectionate, but he's just a lover when you are down on his level. Not when you are cuddling and snuggling him.

However for clipping his nails it's a two person team effort. My fiancee holds him, and I clip.


----------



## SweetShuga (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol good to know i'm not the only one with these trancing troubles.
I've tried the bunny burrito as well and that doesn't seem to work either. 
I've also tried to cut them while he's eating a treat and inconspicuously cut them while he's sitting there, but he caught on after a while jumps to the opposite side where I cannot get him lol.
i guess teaming up is the best way to do it at home.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 9, 2011)

Out of my 4 rabbits I have only ever tranced one of them once. It was an accident and scared me so bad because I thought she died! I had to wash her face off because it was all sticky and it went horribly. I had her wraped in towels drying off and she just went slack. I hope never to see that again, I really think she was stressed beyond what she could deal with.

However, all four of them let me roll them over for nail trims with not too much drama. Becky is getting eye drops at the moment and I have to roll her over twice a day. Thank goodness she cooperates. Ironically, her husbunny takes his drops best standing on his feet. I guess each one is a bit different.

Good luck with the bunny burrito, that is probably your best bet until they relax a bit with the procedure.


----------



## hillrise (Sep 9, 2011)

The few rabbits I've had that hate to be on their back, I end up having to hold extra securely to get them to not struggle. The only way I can trim their nails and feel safe enough to not clip their quick is to flip them over, so I don't take no for an answer. By extra securely, I mean I grab a HANDful of scruff AND both ears (sometimes I'll push their nose back if they're extending their neck so I can grab closer to the base of the ears) and hold it TIGHT before lifting and scoop flipping. One doe I even have to tuck halfway under my arm and pin her hips against my waist, too.

I hate having to be so rough, but it's better than letting her break her toenails off.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Sep 14, 2011)

I cannot trance Spike for the life of me. I take him to the vet for nail trims. The last time I was there, the vet tried to show me how to do it myself, but I just get too nervous I'm going to hurt him and I don't think that is good for him.


----------



## SweetShuga (Sep 14, 2011)

@ Spikethebunny
So, the vet showed you how and the bunny wasn't kicking and strugging?
Do you mind explaining how the vet did it? Maybe i can try it on mine.


----------

